# Sticky  2022/2023 Cyclocross Race Thread



## comfycoaster (Jan 14, 2016)

Inspired by the xc world tour mountain biking thread, I have no idea if there is enough interest to keep this going like that one, but why not. 

*Here is the schedule for UCI*

Oct. 9, 2022Waterloo, WisconsinUSAOct 16, 2022Fayetteville, ArkansasUSAOct 23, 2022TaborCzechiaOct 30, 2022RucphenNetherlandsNov 13, 2022Beekse BergenNetherlandsNov 20, 2022OverijseBelgiumNov 27, 2022HulstNetherlandsDec 4, 2022AntwerpBelgiumDec 11, 2022TBATBADec 17, 2022Val Di SoleItalyDec 26, 2022DendermondeBelgiumJan 8, 2023ZonhovenBelgiumJan 22, 2023BenidormSpainJan 29, 2023
BesançonFrance
*
Here is the Superprestige schedule*

Oct 29, 2022RuddervoordeNov 6, 2022Euro champsNov 11, 2022NielNov 19, 2022MerksplasDec 3, 2022BoomDec 27, 2022Heusden ZolderDec 28, 2022DiegemJan 7, 2023GullegemJan 15, 2023National ChampionshipsFeb 11, 2023Middelkerke

*Badkamers Trofee/X20*

Nov 1, 2022KoppenbergcrossNov 26, 2022KortrijkJan 1, 2023GP Sven NysJan 3, 2023HerentalsJan 5, 2023KoksijdeFeb 12, 2023LilleFeb 19, 2023Brussels

Obviously there are a slew of C1 and C2 races not listed above but this should get us started. 

Feel free to post race news, tech stuff, interesting rider news, who is rumored to race which race, whatever cyclocross racing related!


----------



## comfycoaster (Jan 14, 2016)

To start it off, Pidcock looking at a potential return at Merksplas on November 19th. 



https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tom-pidcock-set-for-cyclocross-return-on-november-19/


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

comfycoaster said:


> To start it off, Pidcock looking at a potential return at Merksplas on November 19th.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tom-pidcock-set-for-cyclocross-return-on-november-19/


Thanks for starting this. I watched my first CX race last year (in 50 years of cycling!) and decided with GCN + taking over the UCI XCO race coverage I would snag it for a year and watch cyclocross this winter. So far, not disappointed in the least.

The European Championships are shaping up to be incredible.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

The finish of the Koppenbergcross was spectacular!...





It will be interesting to see how these guys (and Sweeck) stack up with Pidcock, VdP, and Van Aert when those guys finally show up for CX.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Eric F said:


> The finish of the Koppenbergcross was spectacular!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tactics of the two Pauwel's boys has been a bit questionable in the few races I've seen. Be interesting to see how the big guns deal with them. Van Der Haar just broke them yesterday. But it was a unique course with no dismounts....


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

@comfycoaster , you should see if you can get this stickied, like the XCO thread.


----------



## comfycoaster (Jan 14, 2016)

jrob300 said:


> @comfycoaster , you should see if you can get this stickied, like the XCO thread.


Will do! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

I have been waiting for Proper CX weather


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Who knows what kind of shape Pidcock, Wout and MvdP will be in when they show up. Last year it took Pidcock a few races to get his engine firing on all cyclinders. Wout came in and kicked tail winning 9 out of 10 races he started...the only race he didn't win was because of a mechanical. MvdP showed up and got 2nd in his first race then dropped out of his only other race because of back issues. Sometimes these roadies show up not in top shape and just use CX for some winter training to break up the boredom of doing base miles on the road.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Euros this weekend, at the Citadel of Namur; the closest CX comes to a XC MTB race.....In fact, Namur is probably more technical than the XC Euros in Munich.

The men's Elite is likely to be between Van Der Haar, Vantourenhout & Iserbyt; though Eli doesn't have a great record there. 

In the women's Elite, it's hard to look past Van Empel; I've just seen on Wielerflits that Brand won't race. So one would guess Betsema and Vas will be the main competition. I would never write off Vos, but I'm not sure it's her type of course; her recent wins have been on fast, mainly flat courses. And one can't forget PFP; she looked quite good before her issues, and Namur will suit her.

I'm looking forward to the women's U23; Pieterse looking to add the Euro CX U23 title to her Euro XCO U23 title; defending champion Van Anrooij will push her close, and if she gets a decent start, Burquier should relish Namur, with the climbs, and descents.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Exmuhle said:


> Euros this weekend, at the Citadel of Namur; the closest CX comes to a XC MTB race.....In fact, Namur is probably more technical than the XC Euros in Munich.
> 
> The men's Elite is likely to be between Van Der Haar, Vantourenhout & Iserbyt; though Eli doesn't have a great record there.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see a straight up race between Van Der Haar and Vantourenhout without the team shenanigans and I'm super stoked to see a dogfight between Van Empel and PFP. That will give me some calibration on just how good Van Empel is. She looks amazing right now. PFP may have peaked already. We'll see.

ETA: Shame about Brand. Last I heard she was thinking she'd be back.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Stonerider said:


> Who knows what kind of shape Pidcock, Wout and MvdP will be in when they show up. Last year it took Pidcock a few races to get his engine firing on all cyclinders. Wout came in and kicked tail winning 9 out of 10 races he started...the only race he didn't win was because of a mechanical. MvdP showed up and got 2nd in his first race then dropped out of his only other race because of back issues. Sometimes these roadies show up not in top shape and just use CX for some winter training to break up the boredom of doing base miles on the road.


I have a hard time categorizing those 3 as just roadies who use CX to fix winter boredom. CX has been a big part of their annual program for a long time, and they've put a lot of focus on it. It's also a very different kind of fitness than grinding out base miles. That said, their recent success on the road may be pulling them away from their history of making CX a priority.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Eric F said:


> That said, their recent success on the road may be pulling them away from their history of making CX a priority.


And for those of us who faithfully follow UCI XCO, we are definitely feeling the loss of Pidcock and MVDP.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

jrob300 said:


> And for those of us who faithfully follow UCI XCO, we are definitely feeling the loss of Pidcock and MVDP.


Agreed! It blows me away that those guys (when they are healthy) are SO much faster than the usual top XC guys.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Eric F said:


> I have a hard time categorizing those 3 as just roadies who use CX to fix winter boredom.


This is an important point. Cycling is changing I think. It's not just these three. PFP, Puck Pieterse, Vos... there are a number of racers that can seemingly do everything well.... the issue is that the sponsor dollars are in road cycling, which to me is a shame, which is a bit odd because I started on the road, but I find it for the most part quite boring to watch. Id rather see these talents in the other disciplines.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

jrob300 said:


> This is an important point. Cycling is changing I think. It's not just these three. PFP, Puck Pieterse, Vos... there are a number of racers that can seemingly do everything well.... the issue is that the sponsor dollars are in road cycling, which to me is a shame, which is a bit odd because I started on the road, but I find it for the most part quite boring to watch. Id rather see these talents in the other disciplines.


I raced road, MTB, and CX, with my best strength being a sprinter who loved the chaos of crits. I would agree that road racing is (usually) the least interesting to watch. However, we have to consider that the length of road races lends itself to a lack of drama for most of it.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

I never raced crits. All my friends did. Looked like a good way to die. 



Eric F said:


> However, we have to consider that the length of road races lends itself to a lack of drama for most of it.


I do think that the sponsors are figuring this out. Road races are getting shorter and the tactics are changing... the women's races are often the best and I think that people are starting to wonder why....


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

jrob300 said:


> I never raced crits. All my friends did. Looked like a good way to die.


When I was young, fast, and bulletproof, the chaos an panic of crit racing absolutely suited my best physical and mental strengths. At 162-165 lbs, I could never compete on climbs with the 130 lbs mountain goats. Bumping hips and elbows and jumping on a 53x11 at 200M from the finish line, however, turned out to be my thing. Not any more. My goal now is to just not fall down.


----------



## BespokeTrailMix (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks for posting this. I really got into CX last year with my GCN+ subscription and it turned me into a big fan. Have enjoyed all the racing so far this season. With last year being my first full season watching elite CX, I'm still learning all the different series and figuring out the intricacies. 

Can someone explain to me why the men's elite field at Koppenburg was so small? It's always touted as such a big race, but it looked like maybe 25 guys or so in the field (edit: Just looked and it was 30). It looked like half or maybe even a third of the size of the World Cup fields. The stream of the women's race began after the start so I didn't see the their field size, but I assume it was similar. Does the race enforce a small field limit? I also heard a commentator mention something about some riders not being contracted to race that series?


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

BespokeTrailMix said:


> The stream of the women's race began after the start...


I found this more than a little irritating. If it was a free stream, that would be one thing, but I am paying these people to deliver a product and the first shot of PFP I get to see is her trying to unf*ck her chain? Bullocks.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

BespokeTrailMix said:


> Thanks for posting this. I really got into CX last year with my GCN+ subscription and it turned me into a big fan. Have enjoyed all the racing so far this season. With last year being my first full season watching elite CX, I'm still learning all the different series and figuring out the intricacies.
> 
> Can someone explain to me why the men's elite field at Koppenburg was so small? It's always touted as such a big race, but it looked like maybe 25 guys or so in the field (edit: Just looked and it was 30). It looked like half or maybe even a third of the size of the World Cup fields. The stream of the women's race began after the start so I didn't see the their field size, but I assume it was similar. Does the race enforce a small field limit? I also heard a commentator mention something about some riders not being contracted to race that series?


I listened to the Cyclocross Social podcast and there were talking about how mid-week Koppenburg cross falls in a weird place on the calendar with Euro champs that weekend. It is such a unique and physically hard cross that those with a focus on the Euro champs are choosing to skip it or not prioritize it if racing. They reworked the course a few years ago making it even more physically demanding, which while exciting to watch led to even more skipping/deprioritizing.


----------



## BespokeTrailMix (Mar 3, 2020)

ewarnerusa said:


> I listened to the Cyclocross Social podcast and there were talking about how mid-week Koppenburg cross falls in a weird place on the calendar with Euro champs that weekend. It is such a unique and physically hard cross that those with a focus on the Euro champs are choosing to skip it or not prioritize it if racing. They reworked the course a few years ago making it even more physically demanding, which while exciting to watch led to even more skipping/deprioritizing.


I guess that makes sense. As someone who's newer to the sport and I hear how iconic the race is, it's very odd to see a field size that's about the same as my local races.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

BespokeTrailMix said:


> I guess that makes sense. As someone who's newer to the sport and I hear how iconic the race is, it's very odd to see a field size that's about the same as my local races.


The podcasters noticed the small field size as well and so felt compelled to chat about it.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

BespokeTrailMix said:


> Can someone explain to me why the men's elite field at Koppenburg was so small? It's always touted as such a big race, but it looked like maybe 25 guys or so in the field (edit: Just looked and it was 30). It looked like half or maybe even a third of the size of the World Cup fields. The stream of the women's race began after the start so I didn't see the their field size, but I assume it was similar. Does the race enforce a small field limit? I also heard a commentator mention something about some riders not being contracted to race that series?


The men's field was really small because they had a U23 Men's race earlier in the day. I don't believe they had a U23 women's race so they were all grouped together in the elite race.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

If you come to watch CX after watching XC MTB, then the field sizes will be noticeable. CX just isn't a particularly big sport, outside of its heartlands......At the World Cups there aren't enough riders in women's categories for 3 separate races; so the U23s get put in with the Elites.

And another issue is promising Junior/ U23 riders from France, Italy, Switzerland, etc won't step up to the Elites, and often move to Road/MTB as there is no career to be made from riding CX, unless they get picked up by a Belgian team.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

raining in Namur all day today!


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Great racing today in Namur for the U23 Men and Elite Women! Fem is on another level!


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Fem is reminding me of Lecomte from the early World Cups of 2021; completely in control, and hardly out of breath. The question is how long can her form hold? 
PFP rode a decent race considering she's hardly ridden any CX in the last few years; it can take a while for MTB-ers to find their CX legs.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Stonerider said:


> Great racing today in Namur for the U23 Men and Elite Women! Fem is on another level!


Dammit, JIM!!! Was gonna avoid this thread like the plague until I got a chance to watch the races with my wife tonight. But your post came up in a notification in my email and what has been seen cannot be unseen.... off to change notifications.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Great seeing ceylin back at the front of big races too. Yea we’ll see how long Fem can hold it. So many more races ahead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Racing was great today. The field size of the women's race was pathetic. Great course. If it rains overnight or tomorrow, we will be in for an exciting men's race.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

uintah said:


> Racing was great today. The field size of the women's race was pathetic. Great course. If it rains overnight or tomorrow, we will be in for an exciting men's race.


One of the many reasons CX struggles for Olympic recognition; there isn't enough strength in depth. Women's racing is dominated by the Dutch, men's by the Belgians.......
As a Brit, our best CX (Elite World Cup race winners) racers weren't even racing.....


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Exmuhle said:


> As a Brit, our best CX (Elite World Cup race winners) racers weren't even racing.....


Why not????


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

OK..... finally watched the women's elite race. Wow. Fem is a cool, calculating, incredibly fit monster. Unbelievable comeback with no sign of fluster. She's like that phenom that destroys the field of your local XC race, week after week. Except she's U23 racing the world's elite. But we've seen this movie before, young, upcoming female rider fades into oblivion after trashing herself repeatedly to dominate the field. I'd be interested to get @LMN's opinion here. Have you followed her career? Are her handlers coaching her responsibly for the future? Or is she on track for predictable burnout? The contract with Jumbo Vismas simply complicates things... I see her getting pressed into more and more road events.

All said, what a fantastic race. Simply incredible. And for those watching PFP for the first time, make no mistake. She is a seasoned, bloodthirsty competitor. She reminds me of the shark... made for exactly one purpose and one purpose only. Efficient and deadly. Pauline wants another World's jersey and gives no sh*ts about what it looks like until Feb. 4th, 2023.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

jrob300 said:


> Why not????


Evie Richards has barely raced at all in 2022...out with injury for much of the XCO MTB season.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

jrob300 said:


> OK..... finally watched the women's elite race. Wow. Fem is a cool, calculating, incredibly fit monster. Unbelievable comeback with no sign of fluster. She's like that phenom that destroys the field of your local XC race, week after week. Except she's U23 racing the world's elite. But we've seen this movie before, young, upcoming female rider fades into oblivion after trashing herself repeatedly to dominate the field. I'd be interested to get @LMN's opinion here. Have you followed her career? Are her handlers coaching her responsibly for the future? Or is she on track for predictable burnout? The contract with Jumbo Visma simply complicates things... I see her getting pressed into more and more road events.





https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fem-van-empel-aspires-to-race-spring-classics-with-new-teammate-marianne-vos-in-2023/



She will race the whole season (so no breaks), then take a break before the Road, and maybe some MTB racing.....


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Puck has the skills!


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Stonerider said:


> Evie Richards has barely raced at all in 2022...out with injury for much of the XCO MTB season.


Ah, yes!!! Evie!!! Love her and miss her in XCO. For some reason I thought you were talking about the men and I wasn't bringing anyone to mind.



Stonerider said:


> Puck has the skills!


She is something else. But I think her biggest issue right now is that she is alive at the same time as Fem Van Empel and she needs to get that out of her head and ride her race. It seems like when she goes up against Fem, she isn't quite herself.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

She's beaten Fem plenty of times, and is usually better on the MTB, especially on the proper World Cup courses. I'm guessing that Fem will be a Road & CX rider, whereas it seems as though Puck is a CX & MTB rider. 

And going by instagram, Evie was riding in a local club CX race.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks like some of our favorite suspects are set to grace us with their presence on Nov. 27. If true, we'll find out what kind of condition Van Der Haar, Vanthourenhout and Iserbyt are in. Eli spoke of a nagging back/leg issue that made him DNF at Namur. Can't wait for the fireworks.

Wout van Aert, Mathieu van der Poel, Tom Pidcock set to clash at Hulst World Cup


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Not really a great comparison of form of full time CXers as by the time Wout, MvdP, and Pidcock show up, many of the others are running on fumes after racing every weekend since September. The "big 3" show up fresh while the others are tired.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Stonerider said:


> Not really a great comparison of form of full time CXers as by the time Wout, MvdP, and Pidcock show up, many of the others are running on fumes after racing every weekend since September. The "big 3" show up fresh while the others are tired.


So.... all to plan then. 

That's _kinda_ what MVDP and Pidcock have done in XCO as well.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Unlike the women, the top U23 men aren't ready to consistently run at the front, or challenge for World Cup wins......


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

are you guys following the US CX scene? i gotta admit...i find it less and less interesting which probably due to many factors.....a dearth of big races (especially on west coast), less media coverage, the rise of gravelX, and the lack of big characters/personalities.

i started racing around 2010 and then the BTB with Jpow hit at the right time it seemed. CX boomed. 

now it just kinda seems boring. the KFC bust also put a damper on things for me at least. 

i do appreciate what bill at CXhairs is doing and check in over there. I also still watch the euro races pretty much weekly...mostly the women's. But i do appreciate wout and VDP mixing it up b/w the tape...that's a gift.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jct said:


> are you guys following the US CX scene? i gotta admit...i find it less and less interesting which probably due to many factors...


One big factor is that the US based bike manufacturers have all but given up on CX here in the states. Sure, Trek has the WC on their property but at the same time don't even support their one American Trek Factory Racing rider. She is almost a shoe in for the U23 nats title and she was told they don't care if she even races. If she chooses to go, one of the teams they provide bikes to will support her.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

jct said:


> are you guys following the US CX scene? i gotta admit...i find it less and less interesting which probably due to many factors.....a dearth of big races (especially on west coast), less media coverage, the rise of gravelX, and the lack of big characters/personalities.
> 
> i started racing around 2010 and then the BTB with Jpow hit at the right time it seemed. CX boomed.
> 
> now it just kinda seems boring. the KFC bust also put a damper on things for me at least.


Just started watching CX a little last spring and jumped in with both feet this year. Wife and I watch all the races Sat and Sun night together and we love it. But yeah... we tried watching a couple of the US races and they lack... energy? And the coverage is typically poorer as well. It seems that American cycling is going through a bit of a redefinition. Right now it would seem our sport is gravel.

Can you elucidate on those two last statements? It would seem there's history there, but I don't get the code.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

jrob300 said:


> Just started watching CX a little last spring and jumped in with both feet this year. Wife and I watch all the races Sat and Sun night together and we love it. But yeah... we tried watching a couple of the US races and they lack... energy? And the coverage is typically poorer as well. It seems that American cycling is going through a bit of a redefinition. Right now it would seem our sport is gravel.
> 
> Can you elucidate on those two last statements? It would seem there's history there, but I don't get the code.


hehe sorry about that. Jeremy Powers (jpow) was the US champion in 11/12/14 i think. he dominated the US scene those years both on the course and off. here's a link the behind the barriers youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/BehindTheBarriersTV/videos 

it all started with behind the scenes video logs about racing and life as a CX pro. super entertaining on many levels....anything with anthony clark is pure gold. 

also check out the old Svenness videos on youtube. Those were also released around the same time and that ultimately morphed into what CXhairs is now. 

katie fuckin' compton (KFC) was the dominant women's CX racer and she "won" many many races and national titles and did well in europe. but she tested positive a few years ago and then promptly retired.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

US CX is boring...all the cool (fast) kids race in Europe.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Stonerider said:


> US CX is boring...all the cool (fast) kids race in Europe.


Other than the juniors from Cross Academy I don't think an American male has even toed the line of a Euro race yet this year. I'm sure that will change after US nats, but still pretty sad that's where we're at.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

uintah said:


> Other than the juniors from Cross Academy I don't think an American male has even toed the line of a Euro race yet this year. I'm sure that will change after US nats, but still pretty sad that's where we're at.


There's a local phenom, Caleb Schwartz. Owns almost every KOM in the area and is very highly ranked nationally. 25th and 31st in the 2 US World Cup races.

It baffles me why Americans are so uncompetitive in cycling. I think the last American of note was Kate Courtney and that was pretty much over and done. I can't recall the last time an American rode consistently at the front of the Pro Peleton. And CX.... like you said.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jrob300 said:


> There's a local phenom, Caleb Schwartz. Owns almost every KOM in the area and is very highly ranked nationally. 25th and 31st in the 2 US World Cup races.
> 
> It baffles me why Americans are so uncompetitive in cycling. I think the last American of note was Kate Courtney and that was pretty much over and done. I can't recall the last time an American rode consistently at the front of the Pro Peleton. And CX.... like you said.


Yeah, I know Caleb going back to his collegiate racing days and to be quite honest, at 24 yrs of age, he hasn't shown anything that tells me he could even remotely be competitive (top 20 even) at a World Cup, Superprestige or X2O in Europe. Hope he proves me wrong though. He's a nice kid. I wish him luck. The talent pool in the US isn't very deep right now. There are a couple juniors and a first year U23, Jack Spranger, that are showing a ton of potential but it will be a few years before we see where they go.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

uintah said:


> One big factor is that the US based bike manufacturers have all but given up on CX here in the states. Sure, Trek has the WC on their property but at the same time don't even support their one American Trek Factory Racing rider. She is almost a shoe in for the U23 nats title and she was told they don't care if she even races. If she chooses to go, one of the teams they provide bikes to will support her.


Trek has one single model of the Boone, Gravel is a far bigger seller for them. Also if you go on the TFR website, it lists their racing teams, and TFR CX is mentioned; however, there is no social media account for the CX team, unlike the XC, DH & Enduro teams. You'd hardly know CX exists, as they hardly mention it.
And Specialized are hardly represented in CX at all; the Factory team have no-one racing CX, Blanka Vas seems to be the only top rider on their bikes.
Lets be honest, CX is a really niche cycling discipline outside the Benelux countries.....I'd guess there were more countries represented at the World Gravel champs in Tuscany, than for CX Worlds.



jrob300 said:


> It baffles me why Americans are so uncompetitive in cycling. I think the last American of note was Kate Courtney and that was pretty much over and done. I can't recall the last time an American rode consistently at the front of the Pro Peleton. And CX.... like you said.


Chris Blevins won a XCO World Cup in Snowshoe 2021, and 2021 XCC Worlds. He also won a XCC World Cup this season at Snowshoe.....some of the women have appeared at the sharp end recently.
However, I'm guessing the best athletes in the US, don't end up in cycling, unless they really want it; and the best US cyclists, aren't in CX, they're in either Road or MTB,or maybe Gravel.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Exmuhle said:


> Chris Blevins won a XCO World Cup in Snowshoe 2021, and 2021 XCC Worlds. He also won a XCC World Cup this season at Snowshoe.....some of the women have appeared at the sharp end recently.
> However, I'm guessing the best athletes in the US, don't end up in cycling, unless they really want it; and the best US cyclists, aren't in CX, they're in either Road or MTB,or maybe Gravel.


Ahh, yes. Mr. Blevins. Thank you for correcting me. And you're right, Haley Batten et al have been doing well recently.

And I would agree. Our best talent right now is in the domestic gravel scene.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Exmuhle said:


> Chris Blevins won a XCO World Cup in Snowshoe 2021, and 2021 XCC Worlds. He also won a XCC World Cup this season at Snowshoe.....some of the women have appeared at the sharp end recently.
> However, I'm guessing the best athletes in the US, don't end up in cycling, unless they really want it; and the best US cyclists, aren't in CX, they're in either Road or MTB,or maybe Gravel.


all very true. 

haley batten has had some good results. 

blevins has since relocated to Santa Cruz and probably lives in my hood based on how often i see him. much taller than i expected.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Exmuhle said:


> Lets be honest, CX is a really niche cycling discipline outside the Benelux countries.....


Last weekend I was in Fort Collins, CO for Cross of The North which used to be a big UCI weekend. The race logo this year was a skull and crossbones that said "cyclocross is not dead". The fact they chose that, sums up the current state of survival mode for the discipline here in the US.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

there was a Superprestige cross today in Niel...Jaamarkt Cross. Sweeck and Ceylin for top honors. sorry for spoilers.

reallyrad CX fest on the east coast for the domestics this weekend 

there's a WC in Bergen, Netherlands sunday...i'm not familiar with course at all...but the following weekend is WC Overisje which is one of my all time faves.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jct said:


> reallyrad CX fest on the east coast for the domestics this weekend


That was last weekend. It wrapped up the USCX series as well as hosting the PanAms.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

uintah said:


> That was last weekend. It wrapped up the USCX series as well as hosting the PanAms.


sorry northhampton CX


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Pidcock is going to debut the rainbow stripes next weekend.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

😒 Still waiting on real mud and rain


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

As a CX fan, I'm that rarity in that I'm not that bothered about the mud & rain; probably because it often becomes a slog, and is then a test of who has the most power. And we seem to get an endless run of flat, muddy races with very little technical or climbing courses.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Too much mud and it becomes a running race...not a fan of that.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Great racing today with a new WC winner in the elites for the women!


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Stonerider said:


> Great racing today with a new WC winner in the elites for the women!


Just finished the women's race. What a nail-biter!!! Awesome to see someone new win, especially after a bit of a climb back up through a very talented women's field.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Stonerider said:


> Too much mud and it becomes a running race...not a fan of that.


It's very rare to see a race they have to run the majority off. bring on the Mud, rain, and Snow!


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

theMISSIONARY said:


> It's very rare to see a race they have to run the majority off. bring on the Mud, rain, and Snow!


LOL, we've had a month of unseasonably early deep winter weather here.... Come on Europe!!!


----------



## turnerbikes (Apr 12, 2004)

How was the weather in Durango for the SSCXWC? Any coverage of that cx race?!


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

turnerbikes said:


> How was the weather in Durango for the SSCXWC? Any coverage of that cx race?!


Weather was pretty nice. Dry. Snowed yesterday, a couple of days late. Heard there was some beer.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

SSCXWC 2023 coming to Santa Cruz!


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

jct said:


> SSCXWC 2023 coming to Santa Cruz!


Is there tele coverage for SSCXWC?


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

jrob300 said:


> Is there tele coverage for SSCXWC?


@uintah Would that be no?


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't think SSCXWC coverage would ever happen due to the dubious content w/in the event itself


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jct said:


> I don't think SSCXWC coverage would ever happen due to the dubious content w/in the event itself


What kind of shenanigans did the Santa Cruz contingent pull off to be rewarded with hosting. I bet they didn't come close to out doing the Japanese effort that landed them the hosting gig back in '15/'16 or whenever it was.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

uintah said:


> What kind of shenanigans did the Santa Cruz contingent pull off to be rewarded with hosting. I bet they didn't come close to out doing the Japanese effort that landed them the hosting gig back in '15/'16 or whenever it was.


i haven't gotten a full report but there was a large contingent of lobsters+ local legends that made the case. it could have been a strength in numbers play but i'm sure there were coordinated acts of dumbness as well.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Tom Pidcock confirmed for both Saturday and Sunday's races.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

uintah said:


> Weather was pretty nice. Dry. Snowed yesterday, a couple of days late. Heard there was some beer.


And ham. Lots and lots of ham.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Tom got off to a slow start today in his European CX debut...just like last season.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Also...Jolanda Neff won a CX race today in the U.S.A.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I miss the post race tent where the podium finishers would go right afterwards and start washing up. They would high 5 each other if it was a good race or stare daggers if it was a tussle. It was entertaining. It isn't COVID safe I guess?


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Spoilers*

Problem for Pidcock at the start. Takes off last. Moves to the front of the field. Crashes on the cobbles and finishes 2nd by 3 seconds.... unbelievable. In his 2nd CX race of the season.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Puck showed them all up, Van Empel looks like she needs to work on the technical skills a bit more, Big effort by Brand which wasnt filmed much.
this is how i like my Cross races


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

the men's was very impressive


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Puck put on a technical masterclass, and just rode away from everybody. That is what I like to see in off-road disciplines, a rider showing their skills to great effect. Too often, particularly in Cyclocross, it's a test of power, and not enough about technique. 
And regarding Van Empel, she is rated as a good technical rider, but I don't think she's at the standard of Puck. In fact, in the MTB races against one another Van Empel has beaten her, but on the less technical Dutch courses. In the harder courses in the World Cups, and European championships, Puck has usually put minutes into her.....


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

i'm glad that zonhoven is now much later in season....one of my favorite courses.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Highlights of Overijse are up, amazing comeback for Pidcock!


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

X20 Kortrijk today. Last few lap highlights. Great racing. Can't wait for tomorrow..... Tom Pidcock vs. MVDP

Men's 




Women's


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Great World Cup races today. A certain team should be really happy with the results.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Two good races and yes, a certain team will be happy. They're possibly the world's best 'all round' cycling team....

And from a MTB point of view, a shame we don't see more of the top riders having a go at CX World Cups, especially the on the men's side, but I suppose it's understandable.


----------



## preda_0 (Feb 18, 2012)

What happened with the rear rim of a certain rider?
He smashed the wheel into something?
I couldn' t tell from the replay


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

No spoilers, but Shimano's crash mode is garbage. There should be an easy override.... give ME the choice to run my rear mech into the spokes. I've had mine trigger crash mode twice in two years and neither time was it needed, warranted or turn out to be a threat to the functionality or integrity of my bike. I hate nanny controls.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

preda_0 said:


> What happened with the rear rim of a certain rider?
> He smashed the wheel into something?
> I couldn' t tell from the replay


Announcer on replay said he slid out the rear tire and hit the edge of a sidewalk IIRC. Taco'ing a modern CF wheel is an accomplishment. The look of defeat on his face.....


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

jrob300 said:


> Announcer on replay said he slid out the rear tire and hit the edge of a sidewalk IIRC. Taco'ing a modern CF wheel is an accomplishment. The look of defeat on his face.....


That was my impression; and that caused him to crash, rather than the crash causing a broken wheel.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

The king is back!


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Puck is considering stepping up to the Elites for the Worlds.....She's already decided to move up to the Elites for the MTB World Cup, but can ride U23 in Euro/World championships, like Stigger has done. However, if she rides the CX Worlds as an Elite, she then has to ride MTB championships as an Elite.....


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Exmuhle said:


> if she rides the CX Worlds as an Elite, she then has to ride MTB championships as an Elite.....


I'm not doubting you, but are you saying that if you declare yourself as an elite in one discipline, you must race elite in all. For instance will van Empel be prohibited from racing U23 at road worlds?


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Stonerider said:


> The king is back!


Super disappointed that Tom had the mechanical. That may have been a hell of a finish otherwise....


----------



## preda_0 (Feb 18, 2012)

jrob300 said:


> Super disappointed that Tom had the mechanical. That may have been a hell of a finish otherwise....


 I don't think it would have been a sprint finish..


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Tom was losing ground while MVDP was out front.


----------



## turnerbikes (Apr 12, 2004)

It took Pidcock 2 full races to get up to CX winning speed and neither MVP or WVA were there to mess with his head. Yesterday it took MVP almost 2 full laps to get back to speed and was going away when Tommy bent the wheel. The King of CX has returned.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

turnerbikes said:


> It took Pidcock 2 full races to get up to CX winning speed and neither MVP or WVA were there to mess with his head. Yesterday it took MVP almost 2 full laps to get back to speed and was going away when Tommy bent the wheel. The King of CX has returned.


Pretty impressive from a 4th row start


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Hulst was great to watch in full, the full race video got taken down today, but the highlights are up.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

It still blows me away just how much stronger MVDP is than the group of guys who have been winning races up until this past week. It will be interesting to see what kind of form WVA shows up with this week.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

uintah said:


> I'm not doubting you, but are you saying that if you declare yourself as an elite in one discipline, you must race elite in all. For instance will van Empel be prohibited from racing U23 at road worlds?











Puck Pieterse denkt aan starten bij elite op WK veldrijden


Puck Pieterse won zondag in Hulst haar tweede wereldbekerwedstrijd op rij. Als ze op dit niveau kan blijven presteren en kan blijven winnen, is ze van plan om op het WK veldrijden in de elite-categorie mee te doen, vertelde ze na afloop van de cross aan WielerFlits. “Maar het is altijd nog even...




www.wielerflits.nl





That was my impression from reading an article on Wielerflits; I'm trying to think of examples where this has happened - or where it hasn't, because of this. 
I think it's wrong; as Alvarado won the CX World Elites while she was still U23, but rode in the MTB Worlds the following October in the U23 race, and finished 3rd behind Lecomte & Blanka Vas.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Eric F said:


> It still blows me away just how much stronger MVDP is than the group of guys who have been winning races up until this past week. It will be interesting to see what kind of form WVA shows up with this week.


Wout has said he recently was battling a cold virus. If true, he may not come out in super form. It took him awhile to get back to full strength after coming down with covid this spring...from April to July.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Eric F said:


> It still blows me away just how much stronger MVDP is than the group of guys who have been winning races up until this past week. It will be interesting to see what kind of form WVA shows up with this week.


Iserbyt, Vanthourenhout and Van Der Haar have been racing hard 2x a week for weeks, they are on a different training cycle from MVDP. I would argue that even Pidcock, having raced the day before, gave something up to him, even IF MVDP started from row 4. What MVDP did was impressive, but it's not an even playing field.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

jrob300 said:


> Iserbyt, Vanthourenhout and Van Der Haar have been racing hard 2x a week for weeks, they are on a different training cycle from MVDP. I would argue that even Pidcock, having raced the day before, gave something up to him, even IF MVDP started from row 4. What MVDP did was impressive, but it's not an even playing field.


It's something we see quite often; and most notably at World Champs. Stybar turned up in 2014 after doing very little racing and beat Nys in a race long duel; Cant complained in 2015 about roadies turning fresh up when PFP beat her in a sprint in 2015.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Another double header weekend; SuperPrestige in Boom, and the World Cup in Antwerp tomorrow.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

The Big 3 x 2 will do battle on Sunday: Fem/Puck/Shirin and MvdP/Tom/Wout. Can't wait!


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Things I have learned about CX so far this season.

Announcers must be able to roll their "R's" and a good growl thrown in about every other sentence is also desirable.

ETA: Just finished the women's Boom race. That was quite a show.

ETA: Just finished the men's race. A little boring, except for the part that wasn't. 😆


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Good to see a new winner in the women's race; Aniek van Alphen......and another win for Pidcock after MvdP's slide out.....

Antwerp World Cup; hard to see past the young 3; though Van Anrooij did race yesterday.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Because of MvdP seems crash happy, I'm picking Wout for the Men's race. I hope he's ready to go in his first CX race back. For the women I'm going with Fem.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Going by the women's race, then the more powerful rider beating the more technically proficient riders.....


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Exmuhle said:


> Going by the women's race, then the more powerful rider beating the more technically proficient riders.....


Well maybe not; that was like the MvdP of old; power & skills in harmony - and others have no answer. Good first race for Wout on a course that suits him - more to come. Good rides from Vantourenout & Sweeck, and a good comeback from Eli. Pidcock made an awful start and did well to get back to the top 10 - we know he's far better on hillier, technical courses.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Exmuhle said:


> Well maybe not; that was like the MvdP of old; power & skills in harmony - and others have no answer. Good first race for Wout on a course that suits him - more to come. Good rides from Vantourenout & Sweeck, and a good comeback from Eli. Pidcock made an awful start and did well to get back to the top 10 - we know he's far better on hillier, technical courses.


This season will get more interesting as the training blocks start to even out and fatigue starts to become more equal...


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

jrob300 said:


> This season will get more interesting as the training blocks start to even out and fatigue starts to become more equal...


MvdP is now off to Spain for another training block with his "road" team. Gotta get the base in for the spring classics. His next race is on 12/17th.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

And soon after the Spring classics we have the first XC World Cup, in Valkenburg....One imagines that it might be a target - a home World Cup on the MTB.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

it was odd for me to see VDP on a red bike. so used to seeing him on a rainbow trim white frame. but his white shoes are definitely the most white! he probably breaks out fresh pairs for races like bball players and games.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

jct said:


> he probably breaks out fresh pairs for races like bball players and games.


...and tosses $250 Oakleys into the crowd like he gets them for free. 

I think Eli Iserbyt is starting to come around again after his back injury. At one point near the end of the race he was fastest man on course and he rode away from Pidcock.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

you could definitely tell wout was rusty hopping the barriers...i think he even mentioned it in an interview.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

jct said:


> you could definitely tell wout was rusty hopping the barriers...i think he even mentioned it in an interview.


The announcer on GCN+ commented that he had broken a collarbone missing one in practice in the past and struggles a little bit with his confidence. That surely will not help. MVDP makes it look ridiculously easy. I thought it interesting that WVA was surprised that he was as competitive as he was. I don't follow him, so not sure if that is just a bit of gamesmanship?


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

The technical side seems to come a lot easier to MvdP than Wout; who has to work on those things - he's okay, but when you're up against MvdP that's not usually good enough.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

vdp looks extremely fit to me....more so than usual. prolly cause he's carrying a few extra kilos for CX season. a few times through the sand pit yesterday early on in the race where he stomped with extreme prejudice.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Wout was not among those who always hopped barriers early on. Lars VdH was hopping on Sunday, big deal for him!


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

ewarnerusa said:


> Wout was not among those who always hopped barriers early on. Lars VdH was hopping on Sunday, big deal for him!


but he wasn't on saturday....probably something that he didn't like about the setup at Boom.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jct said:


> but he wasn't on saturday....probably something that he didn't like about the setup at Boom.


The run-in to the barriers on Sunday was very slow with the little chicane right before them. I was surprised so few guys ran them. Shows how talented they really are.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I meant in years past. As in he was not a prolific bunny hopper but learned the skill as it became more important for keeping up. He hopped on Sunday right up until he fell doing it. I don't know if he stopped after he crashed. Lars VdH is still not a bunny hopper but he was doing it on Sunday


----------



## preda_0 (Feb 18, 2012)

jct said:


> vdp looks extremely fit to me....more so than usual. prolly cause he's carrying a few extra kilos for CX season


My impression is that he lost few kilograms


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

preda_0 said:


> My impression is that he lost few kilograms


And.... his power has been ridiculous this fall/winter. I follow him on Strava and he posts all of his data


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Field sizes for the Dublin World Cup are predictably pathetic......I think this revamped World Cup needs a rethink. Less rounds please.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Exmuhle said:


> Field sizes for the Dublin World Cup are predictably pathetic......I think this revamped World Cup needs a rethink. Less rounds please.


The snow cross in Italy will probably be even worse.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm afraid it's looking that way; early December is training camp time; the World Cup should take a break for a few weeks and return around Christmas. Small, depleted fields do nothing for the sport.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I have not heard of a single positive thing about the UCI's change to World Cup CX, the increase in number of rounds I mean.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

ewarnerusa said:


> I have not heard of a single positive thing about the UCI's change to World Cup CX, the increase in number of rounds I mean.


The UCI is probably as corrupt at this point as FIFA. Once upon a time, these events were for the athletes and the fans. Now it's just a blatant money grab.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Does anyone know why Honsinger and Backstedt haven't been racing? I know Honsinger is in the US now for nats, but neither have been doing much.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

ewarnerusa said:


> I have not heard of a single positive thing about the UCI's change to World Cup CX, the increase in number of rounds I mean.


Whilst I'm always happy to put the boot into the UCI, I don't think they're really to blame for this. The World Cup is run & organised by Flanders Classics; it's in their interests to have more rounds as they get the hosting fee, etc (It's how the new MTB World Cup will be run by Discovery/ESO Sports.)

14 rounds for a niche sport outside the Benelux countries is madness......


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

uintah said:


> Does anyone know why Honsinger and Backstedt haven't been racing? I know Honsinger is in the US now for nats, but neither have been doing much.


EF-Tibco training camp.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

honsinger raced with the men this past sunday in a local Bay Area race. she finished mid pack.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

The collegiate racing at USAC nats was a preview of the U23 podiums on Sunday. Colorado Mesa University has some talent.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Yeah, Maddie Munro doing the U23 double; however, one always suspects she's another MTB-er who does CX for winter fun and fitness.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Exmuhle said:


> Yeah, Maddie Munro doing the U23 double; however, one always suspects she's another MTB-er who does CX for winter fun and fitness.


Actually she loves cyclocross but Trek just isn't very focused on it at the moment. Being a full time college student makes a year round international race schedule difficult also. She misses enough school due to MTB racing combined with Collegiate racing obligations.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

uintah said:


> Actually she loves cyclocross but Trek just isn't very focused on it at the moment. Being a full time college student makes a year round international race schedule difficult also. She misses enough school due to MTB racing combined with Collegiate racing obligations.


Yes, that's been discussed before; which is disappointing, especially as they host a CX World Cup at Waterloo. They seem to leave any CX involvement with Baloise-Trek. 
And neither Specialized nor Cannondale Factory teams have any CX representatives. I know one of the aims of the Cyclocross top brass is to get more MTB-ers racing Cross, but I don't see how it happens. At the moment Specialized are in California, and Cannondale are in South Africa........would you want to swap the heat for the cold & mud of Europe?


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603024880450080768


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Exmuhle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603024880450080768


What a joke. Stoked to provide bikes maybe. If I had a Twitter account I'd ask him who was in the pits at Nationals for their one Factory Racing athlete, who also happened to win.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

uintah said:


> What a joke. Stoked to provide bikes maybe. If I had a Twitter account I'd ask him who was in the pits at Nationals for their one Factory Racing athlete, who also happened to win.


i think one of the big wigs is really into it. i remember a few seasons ago where Trek hosted live streams of all the super prestige CX races mostly because of this one person's insistence. 

but yea it's probably a little of both...they shell out tons of $$$ to host a world cup. good exposure.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jct said:


> i think one of the big wigs is really into it. i remember a few seasons ago where Trek hosted live streams of all the super prestige CX races mostly because of this one person's insistence.
> 
> but yea it's probably a little of both...they shell out tons of $$$ to host a world cup. good exposure.


Chad Brown who tweeted that is CFO and a big CX fan. Aaron Mock, Trek's VP of Bicycle Business is probably one of them also. His son Daxton races for CX Hairs Devo (Trek sponsored). Got 4th or 5th in U23's. Daxton is another Colorado Mesa U kid. Aaron and his son are both really nice people.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

val di sole WC should be a snow race again. vdp will be there. should make a fine morning WC racing and WC finale.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

uintah said:


> Chad Brown who tweeted that is CFO and a big CX fan. Aaron Mock, Trek's VP of Bicycle Business is probably one of them also. His son Daxton races for CX Hairs Devo (Trek sponsored). Got 4th or 5th in U23's. Daxton is another Colorado Mesa U kid. Aaron and his son are both really nice people.


It's interesting they sponsor a Development squad; the only issue is where do these riders go afterwards? They're unlikely to get picked up by Baloise-Trek, maybe the TFR CX team should be for those riders stepping up.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Exmuhle said:


> It's interesting they sponsor a Development squad; the only issue is where do these riders go afterwards? They're unlikely to get picked up by Baloise-Trek, maybe the TFR CX team should be for those riders stepping up.


Trek really only provide bikes to CX Hairs Devo. Maybe some $ to cover a couple former Trek sponsored riders. They had a development team in the past that was called Trek Cyclocross Collective, which they actually funded. They scrapped that at the end of last season. A couple of the riders ended up on CX Hairs Devo this year including Daxton.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

The Val di Sole WC snow race is tomorrow. Women's race starts at 7:30am eastern time.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

It's hard to see past MvdP providing he's recovered from his training camp; he has a history of heavy legs after some training camps. Van Empel for the women's, as she won here last year, with Puck yet again her closest rival. It will be interesting to see how good Persico is; I think her CX Worlds podium was an outlier, especially on a fast course. The list of recent non-Benelux World Cup winners is a short one.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Exmuhle said:


> It's hard to see past MvdP providing he's recovered from his training camp; he has a history of heavy legs after some training camps. Van Empel for the women's, as she won here last year, with Puck yet again her closest rival. It will be interesting to see how good Persico is; I think her CX Worlds podium was an outlier, especially on a fast course. The list of recent non-Benelux World Cup winners is a short one.


If MvdP posted all of his rides, I believe Alpecin did a better job of managing his fatigue. There were a couple days of no and/or easy rides.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Stonerider said:


> If MvdP posted all of his rides, I believe Alpecin did a better job of managing his fatigue. There were a couple days of no and/or easy rides.


Anyone else notice that he is posting his power numbers less??? I wonder if the team principle reminded him that he's getting old and needs to keep those cards close to his chest?


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

jrob300 said:


> Anyone else notice that he is posting his power numbers less??? I wonder if the team principle reminded him that he's getting old and needs to keep those cards close to his chest?


I noticed it. At one time he was posting power and heart data on Strava from all rides. He stopped posting heart rate data first...which really can tell you how hard he was pushing in training. But sometimes he still will post heart rate data.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Sad to see Van Empel and Iserbyt injured.

MVDP looked out of his element.

Is Persico riding non-GRX shimano 2x????  How many times did she lose the chain???


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

MvdP won his second junior Worlds in Louisville in snowy/icey conditions, I can't believe he can't handle it; I'm guessing he just didn't fancy pushing in those conditions, risking a crash and undoing all the recent work - and the crashes of Van Empel in pre-ride, and the race made his decision. 

And in difficult conditions the riders with skills came to the front; Pieterse and Vantourenhout. With notable rides from Vandeputte, Kuhn and Bakker in the women's; where Persico had the engine to challenge, but was all at sea skills wise - from what I've seen, Italian courses don't seem to be a good preparation for harder courses.

And I've said before, it baffles me why GRX isn't used by more teams; that's what it's for. The middle ground between the road and MTB.....featuring a clutch in the rear mech. But good to see a Colnago near the front of an Elite level CX race.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Well....... Pidcock posted his training ride from yesterday with all data. 

Sa calobra KOM 👑 - Tom P.'s 133.4 km bike ride


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

I love it when the pros share their heart and power data.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm listening to CX Social podcast and they said Puck went snowboarding for 6 hours after the race. She is my hero.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

dang so that was all pre-cautionary...glad she's ok and hopefully she shredded the gnar


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

jct said:


> dang so that was all pre-cautionary...glad she's ok and hopefully she shredded the gnar


I'm referring to Puck, who won the race. Are you thinking of Fem? Who crashed out and was carried away in stretcher. I'm not sure of her status.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

ewarnerusa said:


> I'm referring to Puck, who won the race. Are you thinking of Fem? Who crashed out and was carried away in stretcher. I'm not sure of her status.


oh yea sh!t. my bad. i was thinking of Fem


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

No worries! I just looked on sporza.be and it says Fem does not have a fracture. Eli doesn't either. So hopefully they can both have quick recoveries after some rest.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

ewarnerusa said:


> I'm listening to CX Social podcast and they said Puck went snowboarding for 6 hours after the race. She is my hero.


She's fabulous, great attitude, and personality - which comes out in her riding; I do wonder why she hasn't got a RB athlete deal....(unless she's turned it down). 



ewarnerusa said:


> No worries! I just looked on sporza.be and it says Fem does not have a fracture. Eli doesn't either. So hopefully they can both have quick recoveries after some rest.


Fem was also reported to have a slight concussion; cycling doesn't have a great record with dealing with that problem.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Kerstperiode!

12-23 Mol-Zilvermeercross
12-26 WC Gavere
12-27 Superprestige Zolder
12-28 Superprestige Diegem
12-30 Loenhout Azencross
1-1 GP Svenness
1-3 Herentals

some good tracks. Mol has the lake and sand. Gavere seems pretty old school, jungle, woodsy. i'm kind of indiffferent with Zolder...many love the track. seems to always be very high speed racing even when the weather is crap. Diegem is the night urban race..i don't expect the top top tier to participate which means Lars will win. Loenhout...is that the one with grassy hump track? Sven's track is great. WC zolder is on 1/8 and that's also one of my favorites for the pit


----------



## comfycoaster (Jan 14, 2016)

Love this period! I also cannot wait for Zonhoven. Attending that race and watching from the pit is a bucket list for me.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

comfycoaster said:


> Love this period! I also cannot wait for Zonhoven. Attending that race and watching from the pit is a bucket list for me.


definitely same for me....along with Namur and Koksidje. Valkenburg also a great course but doesn't have the history....actually Namur is a relatively new course but that course is just a beast!


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Valkenburg hasn't been used since the 2018 Worlds.....and was on the XC World Cup calendar for 2023, but has now been dropped. Namur was originally a MX track, but was turned into a CX course in the early/mid 00s.


----------



## Hammy-56 (26 d ago)

we drove to CX worlds in Arkansas last year. Super fun.

this year we‘re headed to Hoogerheide.

we’ve been to Belgium/NL several times so when we saw it was in NL this year we bought tickets.

stoked!!


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

De 8.000 a 20.000€, lo que cobran Van der Poel, Van Aert o Pidcock por salir en una carrera de ciclocross


Tener a los 3 grandes en una carrera de ciclocross podría suponer hasta 43.000€ de gasto en fijos de salida.




esmtb.com





Start money; quite common in plenty of sports in the 70s/80s.....
Yet still common in CX; I'm not sure that's a good thing - if you need it to attract the top stars, it probably suggests your sport isn't in great shape.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Who’s the female commentator for the Mol race? She’s asking great questions and bringing up a lot like doping and start money etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

jct said:


> Who’s the female commentator for the Mol race? She’s asking great questions and bringing up a lot like doping and start money etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's Jose Been......


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Exmuhle said:


> That's Jose Been......


She needs to spend more time paying attention to the race that is happening as opposed to her semi philosophical ramblings. She is even worse commentating on road races.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jct said:


> Who’s the female commentator for the Mol race? She’s asking great questions and bringing up a lot like doping and start money etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She was basically just referencing articles that she and many others read on cycling websites the day before.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

uintah said:


> She needs to spend more time paying attention to the race that is happening as opposed to her semi philosophical ramblings. She is even worse commentating on road races.


I wish it was Helen Wyman. She is outstanding. This one not so much. I got the impression that Jens was getting irritated with her.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jrob300 said:


> I got the impression that Jens was getting irritated with her.


It was pretty obvious.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Jose is not my favorite announcer...don't like her.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Stonerider said:


> Jose is not my favorite announcer...don't like her.


She spends too much time gossiping and trying to create drama. My wife hates listening to her. If she is reading this, she will probably accuse me of misogyny. That's her MO on social media.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Just looked at her Twitter account. Says she is "lead cycling commentator for Warner Bros. Discovery". Looks like we are going to be hearing a lot of her in the coming year.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

I like her better than mclovin or whatever his name is….the guy with Jpow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jct said:


> I like her better than mclovin or whatever his name is….the guy with Jpow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, Anthony McCrossan can be pretty annoying. Him and Jose Been do road cycling together quite often. They can manage to go 30 minutes at a time where you could close your eyes and not know there was a bike race.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

uintah said:


> Just looked at her Twitter account. Says she is "lead cycling commentator for Warner Bros. Discovery". Looks like we are going to be hearing a lot of her in the coming year.


Well…. that sucks


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

uintah said:


> Yeah, Anthony McCrossan can be pretty annoying. Him and Jose Been do road cycling together quite often. They can manage to go 30 minutes at a time where you could close your eyes and not know there was a bike race.


The GCN commentator is Marty McDonald.....who is the brother of Anthony McCrossan who does the UCI feed on YouTube.....and other world feed commentary throughout the season.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

uintah said:


> Just looked at her Twitter account. Says she is "lead cycling commentator for Warner Bros. Discovery". Looks like we are going to be hearing a lot of her in the coming year.


If you're fearing she'll be doing MTB commentary, I wouldn't worry......I recall a twitter conversation and she mentioned she knows nothing about MTB.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Exmuhle said:


> If you're fearing she'll be doing MTB commentary, I wouldn't worry......I recall a twitter conversation and she mentioned she knows nothing about MTB.


So.... only slightly less qualified than announcing CX?


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Exmuhle said:


> ...I recall a twitter conversation and she mentioned she knows nothing about MTB.


I find that hard to believe because she knows everything about everything else.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Anyone know wassup with Ceylin right now? Figured she’d race today. 

Great men’s race btw. Haven’t watched femmes yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

I was surprised MvdP beat Wout at Gavera. It was a heavy course and that normally favors Wout.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

jct said:


> Anyone know wassup with Ceylin right now? Figured she’d race today.
> 
> Great men’s race btw. Haven’t watched femmes yet.


It appears she's concentrating on the SuperPrestige, so is saving herself for those races.



Stonerider said:


> I was surprised MvdP beat Wout at Gavere. It was a heavy course and that normally favours Wout.


Probably not heavy enough, and enough technical sections to make a difference. Pidcock rode well, but that muddy climb was probably his undoing. If it was drier he may have got closer. And as I've often said, he's better suited to MTB, as his light weight doesn't count against him - too many CX courses are power heavy, and not technical enough.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Exmuhle said:


> The GCN commentator is Marty McDonald.....who is the brother of Anthony McCrossan who does the UCI feed on YouTube.....and other world feed commentary throughout the season.


Super nice to have Helen back for the huesden-zolder race. But who is the male commentator? Is that Marty? Ugh. Not sure what's up with all the growling, but I find him super annoying.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Stonerider said:


> I was surprised MvdP beat Wout at Gavera. It was a heavy course and that normally favors Wout.


The men's race at Huesden-Zolder was one for the ages. Incredible last lap action.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

MvdP did a 'Nino' and unclipped in the sprint.....handing Wout the win. Good race, but I don't think MvdP is at it his best yet; the snap in acceleration isn't quite there, and neither is he 100% skills wise. That will come with more racing, and as his form builds.
The women's race was decent, and good to see Ceylin win - PFP had a top 10, but still doesn't seem anywhere near the top riders.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Exmuhle said:


> MvdP did a 'Nino' and unclipped in the sprint.....handing Wout the win. Good race, but I don't think MvdP is at it his best yet; the snap in acceleration isn't quite there, and neither is he 100% skills wise.


I don't know...If Wout wasn't in the race we'd be saying MvdP is at his peak. I just believe Wout is stronger now that he was in pre 2021 years. The 2021/2022 Wout is another level up and it makes MvdP look like he's not as good as before.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Stonerider said:


> I don't know...If Wout wasn't in the race we'd be saying MvdP is at his peak. I just believe Wout is stronger now that he was in pre 2021 years. The 2021/2022 Wout is another level up and it makes MvdP look like he's not as good as before.


I've never watched them race CX head to head before last week, but MVDP doesn't lose the front on that short descent and that race would have finished very differently. He was in the process of making WVA drop the toy. But watching those short attacks, I would agree he's not at his best yet. Not nearly as snappy or crushing as what we saw when he was winning World Cup MTB races. Wout I only have seen on the road.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jrob300 said:


> Super nice to have Helen back for the huesden-zolder race.


Just watched the men's Zolder race. Her knowledge is obviously very extensive but her 
inhalation to exhalation rate must be world class. She is long winded.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Another nice performance from Puck, Van Anrooij closed in, but Puck's superior skills allowed her to pull away. Good 3rd for Ceylin, and a good battle between Vas, Persico & Backstedt....
PFP with more chain/rear mech issues.....Shimano have a clutch system available to avoid this.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

the past 3 races were all time epics. i don't remember a night race at diegem being that muddy and also that competitive. crowd was going bonkers! piddles definitely the smoothest over the barriers at diegem.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

WVA and MVDP collectively own Pidcock. Seems like he’ll never come out ahead them when one, the other, or both are in the race, even when he’s objectively the strongest in the race, like in Diegem today. What a great race and I loved WVA’s statement after finishing, “This can’t be healthy”. He clearly went as deep as he could.

PFP, frankly, looks outclassed physically and technically, even ignoring the mechanicals. On the off-the-bike sections she looks leaden and her transitions between riding and running bleed time and energy. She has noted some sort of injury, but it seems like there’s multiple things amiss.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

uintah said:


> Her knowledge is obviously very extensive but her
> inhalation to exhalation rate must be world class. She is long winded.


You have ruined CX for me. Now I listen for her breathing and no longer notice the race.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Ptor said:


> WVA and MVDP collectively own Pidcock. Seems like he’ll never come out ahead them when one, the other, or both are in the race, even when he’s objectively the strongest in the race, like in Diegem today. What a great race and I loved WVA’s statement after finishing, “This can’t be healthy”. He clearly went as deep as he could.
> 
> PFP, frankly, looks outclassed physically and technically, even ignoring the mechanicals. On the off-the-bike sections she looks leaden and her transitions between riding and running bleed time and energy. She has noted some sort of injury, but it seems like there’s multiple things amiss.


Look at the size difference between them - he's giving away loads of weight; CX is mainly about power, and he's not got the raw power they have. However, on the MTB, the light weight is an advantage, and the longer climbs suit him.

As for PFP, she's gone 2-3 seasons without seriously racing CX, and is rusty in the running/ transitions; she doesn't even look good on the bike. And in that time the level has gone up a lot; it's a lot more explosive, and the youngsters are so good technically. If it was anybody else, I'd say 'give up'. However, I'm not writing her off; as 2 weeks before Les Gets, she finished 2m30 behind Lecomte......


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Ptor said:


> PFP, frankly, looks outclassed physically and technically, even ignoring the mechanicals. On the off-the-bike sections she looks leaden and her transitions between riding and running bleed time and energy. She has noted some sort of injury, but it seems like there’s multiple things amiss.


She isn't fit...much heavier than when she was winning the XCO World Championship this summer. She was lean then.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Ptor said:


> WVA and MVDP collectively own Pidcock. Seems like he’ll never come out ahead them when one, the other, or both are in the race, even when he’s objectively the strongest in the race, like in Diegem today.


As has been stated, CX is a pure power game and Pidcock doesn't often get to take advantage of his superior w/kilo. Let's see WVA and MVDP do Sa Calobra and see where they measure up. Apples/oranges. They are very different types of riders and what is truly impressive is how close he does keep it by bringing everything else to bear. Watching him ride that high line and then jump the bike into the corner was master class.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Stonerider said:


> She isn't fit...much heavier than when she was winning the XCO World Championship this summer. She was lean then.


I'm sure there was an article on Pinkbike, about weight & being healthy......



https://www.pinkbike.com/news/profile-pauline-ferrand-prevot-on-training-with-cecile-ravanel-depression-disordered-eating-and-more.html


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Exmuhle said:


> I'm sure there was an article on Pinkbike, about weight & being healthy......
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/profile-pauline-ferrand-prevot-on-training-with-cecile-ravanel-depression-disordered-eating-and-more.html


There is a difference between being healthy for life and being race fit. They are not the same unfortunately. I'm a 50+ male and when I'm at my best cycling weight my libido and energy for life sucks...I do not take testosterone or other anabolic steroids.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

jrob300 said:


> As has been stated, CX is a pure power game and Pidcock doesn't often get to take advantage of his superior w/kilo.


I think it’s a ”head” issue for Pidock more than a raw power issue. He thought last night’s race was the “easiest” of the 3 days of racing, where WVA (and presumably MDVP) clearly didn’t, yet he still couldn’t pull it off. Seems like the two big guys are in his head and perhaps his words in the linked article are him starting to work his way through that. He’d previously used the same excuse provided above — less pure power — but it seems he might be thinking differently now. While I hope he gets it together and beats those guys in a race or two and then shows up to defend his rainbow jersey, I’m not at all confident it will happen.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Ptor said:


> I think it’s a ”head” issue for Pidock more than a raw power issue......While I hope he gets it together and beats those guys in a race or two and then shows up to defend his rainbow jersey, I’m not at all confident it will happen.


Would people even be talking this way about him if he wasn't wearing rainbow stripes which he wouldn't have won if MVPD and WVA had made the trip to USA last year?


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

uintah said:


> Would people even be talking this way about him if he wasn't wearing rainbow stripes which he wouldn't have won if MVPD and WVA had made the trip to USA last year?


I don't think MvdP was in any shape to beat Pidcock at World Champs last year. He was dealing with back and knee injuries from various crashes.


----------



## turnerbikes (Apr 12, 2004)

No, MvdP was not healthy enough to attend the 2022 World Champs, but Wout would have taken Pidcock apart like a rag doll on that course. The ONLY reason TP is wearing the stripes is because he showed up.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Wout! He's the man this year...and last! Very deserved as he's really disciplined and smart with his training and racing.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Stonerider said:


> Wout! He's the man this year...and last! Very deserved as he's really disciplined and smart with his training and racing.


It is definitely refreshing to see Wout coming out as the winner this season when Mathieu and Tom are both there and on equal footing. In the past it was still these three but Mathieu seemed to have the measure of them and would be default winner barring any mishap. This season it seems like Mathieu still has those skills, but Wout's determination to win gets him back in it and the duel continues. And while I don't disagree with others' comments about Tom's level not being quite equal to Wout and Mathieu, he has proven that he can hang with them this season. He's had some poor starts where those 2 get away from him, but he's also had poor starts and caught them and raced them until the end. I love seeing his small figure duking out with those 2 big dudes.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Wout is just a powerhouse who keeps going. MvdP is still missing the final %; he's good enough to get gaps, but can't hold it, which he normally can. I'm guessing it's a case of short term loss, for long term gain. He's also made little mistakes at the end of races which he won't when fully on top form. 
I always prefer to see skills winning off-road races than pure power, but CX is set up for power riders, rather than skilled ones. And that likely applies to Pidcock....he's doing well to even be near the front. Come the MTB season, he'll be fine.

Shout out to Cam Mason for an excellent 4th place.....


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Exmuhle said:


> Shout out to Cam Mason for an excellent 4th place.....


That was a great result. I had never heard of him until the finish of the Diegem race when Helen Wyman gave him a shout out and claimed he was only 18 yrs old. I thought, holy cow, that's impressive. Learn today he is 22.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

uintah said:


> That was a great result. I had never heard of him until the finish of the Diegem race when Helen Wyman gave him a shout out and claimed he was only 18 yrs old. I thought, holy cow, that's impressive. Learn today he is 22.


Mason has been mentioned multiple times during WC races on the feeds I've listened to. He finished 10th at the Dublin WC race.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Eric F said:


> Mason has been mentioned multiple times during WC races on the feeds I've listened to. He finished 10th at the Dublin WC race.


Sorry. I'll pay more attention from now on.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Eric F said:


> Mason has been mentioned multiple times during WC races on the feeds I've listened to. He finished 10th at the Dublin WC race.


He's only done a handful of races this season; Dublin was his 2nd race after a National Trophy race in the UK. He's the last of the original Trinity Racing riders from 2019/20.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Fem making Cervelo, SRAM, and Jumbo happy to start out 2023!


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Stonerider said:


> Fem making Cervelo, SRAM, and Jumbo happy to start out 2023!


Pidcock is gonna need a Psych on his team after this last week.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

While riding to a “sure” win…

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609572700699217923


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Ptor said:


> While riding to a “sure” win…
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609572700699217923


Looks like a half-hearted whip attempt started the whole thing..... that kids head has gotta be a mess at this point.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

From CyclingNews:

Tom Pidcock will not defend his title at the 2023 UCI Cyclocross World Championships, his coach Kurt Bogaerts confirmed during the broadcast of the GP Sven Nys on Sporza.
"Tom won't ride the world championships. We decided that a while ago," Bogaerts said. "We aim for a good campaign during the spring classics. The world championships are in the way of that."

———
Presumably the classics campaign is just as important to MVDP and WVA, yet they’re doing Cyclocross Worlds. How much of this for TP is the physical aspect (needing rest and road miles) and how much of it is mental (trying to get his head right)? Getting beat up time and again by MVDP and WVA in cyclocross doesn’t bode well for TP in the spring classics — they’re as much the favorites for any of those races as anyone on the road, including TP.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm not sure where people are getting this mental aspect from; for me it's not an issue. He's not expected to beat them really, he's giving away at least 15kg - there are no courses where he can have a proper crack at them. The power courses that dominate the Kerstperiode are no good for him; the one course that did, Gavere, had a climb that wasn't really rideable. CX is his least important discipline.

He did an interview with Rouleur live and he explained the reasoning. He had some issues after last year's CX Worlds, and was never right for the Classics, so they've decided to miss it this year, especially as it's not a course for him. So prepare for the first part of his season. What other riders do is immaterial.......

His second main aim is the MTB Worlds; he got a bug in the week before, and lost a kilo in weight, and 'bonked' after 20 mins of the race.....He wants to put that right, especially as it's on home territory.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Exmuhle said:


> I'm not sure where people are getting this mental aspect from; for me it's not an issue. He's not expected to beat them really, he's giving away at least 15kg - there are no courses where he can have a proper crack at them.


LOL... you realize he does not even hear those "facts"? I don't care what he says... the guy is a tremendous competitor and makes no excuses in his head for losing. If he's racing, he expects to win. When he is struggling like this, it HAS to mess with his head.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

You don't win what he's won without having loads of self confidence; I'm not sure he's struggling, he's a realist, it's the equivalent of a lightweight taking on heavyweights. You're seeing things that aren't there...


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Pidcock's self confidence isn't hurting any. He's been saying the entire CX season his plan was to skip Worlds to better prepare for the Spring road classics. This isn't a change in plans for him.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Exmuhle said:


> You don't win what he's won without having loads of self confidence; I'm not sure he's struggling, he's a realist, it's the equivalent of a lightweight taking on heavyweights. You're seeing things that aren't there...





Stonerider said:


> Pidcock's self confidence isn't hurting any. He's been saying the entire CX season his plan was to skip Worlds to better prepare for the Spring road classics. This isn't a change in plans for him.


You guys might be right. I just read an interview with him where he stated that he really wanted to concentrate more on road and MTB and drop cross, but he was concerned about doing so as it was cross that made him who he is today.

So maybe he just looks at winter cross as a race/training block and he gets what he gets. The fact that he's not racing Worlds would seem to support that view.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Ptor said:


> While riding to a “sure” win…
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609572700699217923


To be fair, multiple riders - both men and women - crashed at that exact same spot, including at least one other that went into/over the barrier like Pidcock did. There was definitely something wonky on the front side of that whoop. That said, Pidcock maybe got a bit too Pid-cocky.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Eric F said:


> That said, Pidcock maybe got a bit too Pid-cocky.


He said in interview that he thought about doing a whip there, then thought better or it. Sure looks like he kicked the tail out a bit before he crashed. Inquiring minds.....

But yes. Not just Tom had issues there.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

jrob300 said:


> He said in interview that he thought about doing a whip there, then thought better or it. Sure looks like he kicked the tail out a bit before he crashed. Inquiring minds.....
> 
> But yes. Not just Tom had issues there.


Yes he did kick the tail out prior to the crash. The kick of the tail got him off line from the safe line. His fault.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

I missed this. MVDP was riding a new Canyon at Herentals.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/va...-canyon-inflite-cyclocross-bike-at-herentals/

And Wout seemed to be struggling a bit with the switch back to SRAM


----------



## Hammy-56 (26 d ago)

Lots of interesting conversations regarding Pidcock vs WVA and MVdP…

Wout and VdP are anomalies somewhat. Typical CX riders are not nearly as big. They’re both over 6ft tall and 165-170 lbs.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Here's a discussion I've seen on another thread: Why don't more top road riders have a go at CX? We hear on race commentary that CX is good prep for the road; but is it? If it was then more would do it. And, very few top male MTB-ers even bother.....
Unless you've done it from a youngster, then I don't think it's going to be helpful.....unless you're Heinrich Haussler.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Exmuhle said:


> Here's a discussion I've seen on another thread: Why don't more top road riders have a go at CX? We hear on race commentary that CX is good prep for the road; but is it? If it was then more would do it. And, very few top male MTB-ers even bother.....
> Unless you've done it from a youngster, then I don't think it's going to be helpful.....unless you're Heinrich Haussler.


For most people it's the travel/mental strain. MvdP and Wout live in the CX heartland so they can go race but come home to their own families/friends and sleep in their own bed every night. For others not living in Belgium, they have to spend even more time away from home/family/friends and living out of a suitcase for 12 months of the year versus the 7 months of their road season.


----------



## _edu_ (Nov 28, 2021)

Pog does some CX


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

_edu_ said:


> Pog does some CX


One race in his home town doesn't exactly make a cross season.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Not good. MVDP's back problems resurface. 






I saw him stretching it in his last race and he seemed to have a significant dropoff in power output towards the end. WVA just rode away from him.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Another transfer; Marie Schreiber to SD Worx after the end of the CX season - Which means all the top youngsters will be on major road teams; apart from Burquier who is on a UCI MTB team.


----------

